# spinner baits



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

As anyone ever tried using spinner baits in the surf? i know this may seem stupid to some but im just trying to find things to fish with while im waiting on my bigger rods to get a hit.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Get a Gotcha Plug, Bubble rig, or spoon. Any of those usually provide fish. Never tried a spinnerbait.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

i wanted to get some of those to.. i have heard alot about them. i need to order them. Do the colors matter at all


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think so. On the spoon I would go with gold. But for a gotcha it doesn't matter, I use a bright orange with silver body. But I catch them on all colors. You will want to use a 30-40 lb. Mono leader.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

ok.. ill look at those online tonight and see what i can order.. Do you have any idea where i can get a pamplet that shows whats legal to eat and whats not.. i wanted to try some shark but i dont want to keep the wrong species..


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I know there are some apps on the IPhone that shows regulations. Go to a local bait shop and they should have a book.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

never tried I always use silver spoons, never tried gold because silver has always worked,. Did try a brand this year I never had before called sidewinders, the worked really well but 3 out of the 4 spoons I bought had issues, two had the swivel attaching the hook break off during fights and one had a hook break, Never had that happen on the regular silver spoons, I wander if I just got a bad batch


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

i would be pissed i would have sent those to the manufactures and ask for new ones..


----------

